# I am so UnLuCkY!



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I went to TigerDirect this evening and brought a brand new ULTRA 550 watt power supply

When I open the package, guess what???? The 24pins connector is missing a white cable and a copper connector 

   

I am going to get a full refund tomorrow!!! DAMN ULTRA and their power supply!!!    

It's BRAND NEW too!!!!


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

ultra psu's from what I've heard aren't very good. I've never used them personally but when I was reading up on what psu to buy, most reviews for Ultra weren't great. Then again, I guess it depends on what type of system you're building.

Why don't you check out ncix.com? They have specials everyweek and I always see psu's for sale.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Bigfishy,

Well that is the one of the good things about buying from a store over in person in the classifieds. If something goes wrong bring the item back to have it replaced.

Also I'm not sure on the unlucky thing. It's just a coincidence that you happened to have incomplete unit. I'm not defending Tiger here but I've had that happen before missing parts. I viewed it as someone probably missed their coffee that morning in the parts return or packing department. I just returned the item explaining the situation and most times I either got my money back or got the item replaced.

Also normally I don't go for the unit up front and dig a little back sometimes as any returns seem to just be placed up front in almost any store.


----------

